
InnoDB versus MyISAM: no comparison - lakshayg
https://jeremystein.com/journal/innodb-versus-myisam-no-comparison/
======
slededit
I was wondering if I'd entered a time machine and returned to the early 2000s,
and indeed the article is from 2012. My understanding is MyISAM has gotten
much better - but if you care about perf over integrity there are even better
options these days. "Eventually consistent" being the name of the game.

